# avi dog course slideshow



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thought I would share a slide show from my most rencent course. 

The host for this CARDA course was the Ministry of Transportation avalanche program at Bear Pass, Stewart British Columbia. A crazy place just accross the border from Hyder, AK....big mountians and glacier...starting at sea level and going UP!

The focus of the course was advanced snow travel (ski and glacier travel with dogs, route finding and so on..) but we got some searching in too.

Sorry the slides move so fast...photobucket has it's limitations I am finidng out.

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=e1350fd2.pbw


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The link above will no longer work.

Instead view the photo's here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/farwesttoller/BearPass?authkey=mTYQv6RqxRA

You can click slideshow if you wish and you can make them go as fast or slow as you would like.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice pictures - looks like a blast. That avalanche debris looks massive - is that normal?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice pics! - that looks really challenging - the crevasse stuff looks scary!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ian Forbes said:


> Nice pictures - looks like a blast. That avalanche debris looks massive - is that normal?


Normal is relative with avalanches. Some avalanches are big, some are small, some are dry snow, some are wet flow...and so on. Depends on many variables...how much snow, how big is the path, what/where is the weak layer, to name but a few.

The debris featured is in a slide path that has numerous avalanches of various sizes a year. Probably only goes that big about onece a year though. It would be considered a big slide for sure, though in that area slides that size are not at all uncommon. It would be considered a size 4 avalanche. Perhaps a small 4, but a 4 none the less. 

To see descriptions of the differnent sizes (they range from size 1 to size 5) of avalanches follow the link and then scroll the "S" catagory to Size.

http://www.avalanche.ca/default.aspx?DN=454,437,432,557,3,Documents


The description for a size 4 avalanche is:

"Size 4 avalanches could destroy a railway car, large truck, several buildings, or a forest area up to 4 hectares (~10 acres). They typically have:

a mass of 10,000 tonnes 
a path length of 2000 metres 
an impact pressure of 500 kiloPascals 
Text and diagram from "Advanced Avalanche Safety Course Manual" Copyright © 1998 Canadian Avalanche Association"

You wouldn't be very likely to find anyone alive in that type of debris, perhaps if they where trapped inside a vehicle or building.

Hope that makes sense and answers your question.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Very nice pics! - that looks really challenging - the crevasse stuff looks scary!


Thanks for pointing out to me what a poor speller I am! (crevasse was horribly misspelled) Usually I use the fact that I went to a french immersion school when I was young as an excuse for my poor spelling, but when you spell a french word wrong....well...there is just no excuse


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

What a cool picture. I wish I can trade you for your job! It looks like you guys are having so much fun.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW! You have the coolest job. 

And sitting here in on a hot Ontario night with sweat dripping off me... and you're out there in playing in the snow. 

That walk across the river must have been bone achingly cold.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> And sitting here in on a hot Ontario night with sweat dripping off me... and you're out there in playing in the snow.
> 
> That walk across the river must have been bone achingly cold.


This post was from April. I can still hike to snow patches in the alpine in my home town at present, but it is definately summer here now  
This pic is from two weeks ago, even more snow has melted now:
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=DSC01506.jpg

You are correct in your assessment of the water temperature of that river crossing however:wink: 

I will be in Ontario in the fall. I grew up there and do not miss the smog and humidity, but do miss the Northern Ontario lakes and a cabin we have there. (minus the blackflies!)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

GREAT pics!
Now! About that cold water crossing......... [-X 
I'll wait for the boat, thank you! :wink:


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Jennifer ! email me- I have info you wanted regarding Bolton training & OPP emails......my laptop is gone (apparently they are not very waterproof !) 

I'm making due with online email till hard drive is rescued !

Thanks-


----------

